# Ground Zero GZPA Reference 4 Amplifier



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Ground Zero Gzpa Reference 4 Car Amplifier | eBay


Not my auction


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

A little over priced !!!


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

big $$$$$$$


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I've known the seller for nearly 15 years...he is a good guy.

No comment on the price as I know nothing about those amps other than they look sexy as hell.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

That is retail for one from a dealer.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

It's my listing. The amplifier has been upgraded with better OpAmps. I've lowered the price.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

I've lowered the accepted price for the "or best offer"! This needs to go to a good home!


----------

